

Finger Trees: A Simple General-Purpose Data Structure - dpapathanasiou
http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.soi.city.ac.uk/~ross/papers/FingerTree.pdf

======
dpapathanasiou
If you want to avoid scribd hell, the original pdf link is here:
<http://www.soi.city.ac.uk/~ross/papers/FingerTree.pdf>

~~~
kirubakaran
+1 as 'thanks', but the original link is derivable from the Scribd link.

~~~
tsuraan
How? The url is [http://www.scribd.com/full/2981072?access_key=key-
pfh187fj76...](http://www.scribd.com/full/2981072?access_key=key-
pfh187fj76orxxowu3v) ; how do I get the PDF from that? My computer isn't a
dual-core multiple gigahertz monster; scribd brings it to its knees.

~~~
kirubakaran
The url I see is:
[http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.soi.city.ac.uk/~...](http://www.scribd.com/vacuum?url=http://www.soi.city.ac.uk/~ross/papers/FingerTree.pdf)

so, I used whatever is after "?url="

~~~
blogimus
Sounds like a good trivial problem for a rails or django site building
tutorial. Call it ScribdScraper.

~~~
kirubakaran
GreaseMonkey one liner.

